# Rattlesnakes



## Piranha_man

We've got tons of 'em out here in my area...
I'm thinking this Summer I'm gonna go catch a few and keep them in terreriums in my piranha room.
Already called and found it's pretty easy to get a permit...

Anybody else got any experience with this?


----------



## killarbee

yup


----------



## Piranha_man

killarbee said:


> yup


Would you be willing to elaborate?


----------



## killarbee

Are you experienced with snakes at all ? I mean these guys can cause awfull harm to tissue and stuff when bitten.. besides that theyre pretty easy feeders but lightning fast with a surprising range at times. I have only CB animals my guess is that WC animals will be more difficult.

for some more demotivation:

BEWARE GRAPHIC:

http://www.reptielenopvang.nl/bite-backpicsGB.html


----------



## EZmoney

dude, pman be careful with that. they are lightening quick. there are a few peeps on here that keep a bunch of venonmous snakes, so do your homework. this ain't like getting bit by a prianha.


----------



## killarbee

and http://www.ratelslangen.nl/forums/index.php is a international site about Crotalus Ssp.


----------



## Bawb2u

I don't know if it's true for all of them but mine had the FOULEST smelling feces of any snake I ever owned. If one of mine dropped a duece at 3:00AM, I'd have to get up and clean the enclosure, there was no sleeping through that smell.


----------



## Alexx

killarbee said:


> Are you experienced with snakes at all ? I mean these guys can cause awfull harm to tissue and stuff when bitten.. besides that theyre pretty easy feeders but lightning fast with a surprising range at times. I have only CB animals my guess is that WC animals will be more difficult.
> 
> for some more demotivation:
> 
> BEWARE GRAPHIC:
> 
> http://www.reptielenopvang.nl/bite-backpicsGB.html










fcuk about!!!!! that is brutal









*note to self* ... dont get one of those snakes


----------



## fishguy1313

I don't think that's a good idea. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## sapir

my brother and i caught a sidewinder rattle snake by our house and we kept it in a 10 gal in my room, we used to hold it in our hands like it was nothing (i know stupid) and then one day my brother went to grab it out of the tank to show one of his friends and it bit him on the thumb, his arm was swollen up to his shoulder and it was purple, 4 hospital days later he was fine lol.
if u catch it wild it will be a super picky eater, ours didnt eat mice just lizards.


----------



## Trigga

just get a cobra dude at they can stop you heart in 30 seconds unlike rattlers where you will just suffer


----------



## Mattones

killarbee said:


> Are you experienced with snakes at all ? I mean these guys can cause awfull harm to tissue and stuff when bitten.. besides that theyre pretty easy feeders but lightning fast with a surprising range at times. I have only CB animals my guess is that WC animals will be more difficult.
> 
> for some more demotivation:
> 
> BEWARE GRAPHIC:
> 
> http://www.reptielenopvang.nl/bite-backpicsGB.html


Fuckkkk that! I would have just cut my f*cking arm off. And I am not even joking. The amount of pain and suffering through that f*ck it.


----------



## Piranha_man

Killarbee, that is one hell of a story!
Amazing pics!

Is that NORMAL for a snakebite?

(And yes, I'm feeling demotivated!)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Bawb2u said:


> I don't know if it's true for all of them but mine had the FOULEST smelling feces of any snake I ever owned. If one of mine dropped a duece at 3:00AM, I'd have to get up and clean the enclosure, there was no sleeping through that smell.


This would turn me off from getting one, f*ck that.


----------



## maddyfish

Wow those pics are horrendous. Do they slice open the skin to relieve pressure? Is that the deal?


----------



## Bawb2u

maddyfish said:


> Wow those pics are horrendous. Do they slice open the skin to relieve pressure? Is that the deal?


Yeah, it's called a fasciotomy. It's a controlled cut that can be stitched back together later as opposed to the skin bursting under pressure.


----------



## ICEE

Just grab a couple put them in the tanks and your good. they wont bite u and you can handle them


----------



## killarbee

Piranha_man said:


> Wow those pics are horrendous. Do they slice open the skin to relieve pressure? Is that the deal?


Yeah, it's called a fasciotomy. It's a controlled cut that can be stitched back together later as opposed to the skin bursting under pressure.
[/quote]


----------



## His Majesty

i seen those pics before. horrific what happened.

personnaly id stay away from those guys


----------



## Piranha Dan

What do I think? I think your f*cking nuts.








I have a Black Emperor Scorpion, at one time had a Vietnamese Centipede (RIP Legs you were the coolest pet ever







), but I draw the line at things that make your limbs fall off if they bite you.


----------



## Tdot_Jack

learn to create anti venom, sell it and be rich


----------



## Us And Them

Tdot_Jack said:


> learn to create anti venom, sell it and be rich


Its AntiVenin. Not Anti Venom , lol although it does seem to roll of the tongue nicer


----------



## ZOSICK

p-man you do realize that rattlesnakes are poisonous right?


----------



## killarbee

Jon87 said:


> learn to create anti venom, sell it and be rich


Its AntiVenin. Not Anti Venom , lol although it does seem to roll of the tongue nicer
[/quote]



> Antivenin is the proper term for animal derived serums which are more like vaccines than traditional chemically manufactured medicines.
> 
> Antivenom is the general term for anything else derived through non-biological substances.
> 
> Antivenin "can" be refered to as "antivenom" technically, but it is used mostly by the general public who don't know the proper term.
> 
> ANTIVENIN is the proper term used by all those who know what they are talking about. This includes antivenins commonly used in the US for snakebite such as Crofab and ACP.
> 
> Venom is also medically distinguished from "poison". Venom is specifically that which is injected from bite or sting.


Either way, if i´m bitten and ask for anti venom or venin .. i guess they´ll understand what i mean


----------



## xeloR

dont do it man!


----------



## -NBKK-

Piranha_man said:


> learn to create anti venom, sell it and be rich


Its AntiVenin. Not Anti Venom , lol although it does seem to roll of the tongue nicer
[/quote]

I bet you learned that while you were baked drinking coke and watching the discovery channel.


----------



## Ja'eh

Are the rattle snakes in Oregon lethal? Man I didn't think that there was any venomous snakes in Oregon.


----------



## killarbee

Ja said:


> Are the rattle snakes in Oregon lethal? Man I didn't think that there was any venomous snakes in Oregon.


98% orso of all bites are not lethal.. it all depends on the time between being bitten and receiving professional medical care.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/r...85/Default.aspx


----------



## Guest

06 C6 LS2 said:


> p-man you do realize that rattlesnakes are poisonous right?


No, they're actually quite edible. Mushrooms are poisonous.
Rattle snakes are venomous.


----------



## Ja'eh

Without medical attention can they be lethal? How cold does it get in Oregon during the winter?


----------



## killarbee

Ja said:


> Without medical attention can they be lethal? How cold does it get in Oregon during the winter?


I don´t know anything specific about the three species found in Oregon. There are alot of factors that count but the most lethal is an allergic reaction to the venom.

Cold doesnt hurt the snakes/reptiles because they´ll hibernate during the winter unless they choose a bad place to stay the´ll survive.


----------



## Ja'eh

Wow I didn't think that there were any real venomous snakes that far north. We have a rattle snake here too but it's venom isn't near as dangerous as the ones found in the hotter parts of the United States.


----------



## r1dermon

oh yeah man...supposedly we've got copperheads and timber rattlers up here in new england, but they're extremely rare to find anymore.

as for keeping a rattler...i wouldn't f*ck with it...what i'd do is get an amazon tree boa or carpet python and practice not getting bit...then i'd get a mangrove snake...super hard hitting, but the venom isn't that intense...i mean, your ass is going to be in a LOT of pain for a day or two, but unless you have an allergic reaction, you should be fine...(assuming you get bit).

as for rattlesnakes...i wouldn't even f*ck with em. they live around the corner from you, just grab a good...LOOONG snake hook and go herping. besides, it's much more fun to go check them out in their natural habitat.

btw, mangrove snake (boiga dendrophila) ...sick looking beast!


----------



## ZOSICK

Bullsnake said:


> p-man you do realize that rattlesnakes are poisonous right?


No, they're actually quite edible. Mushrooms are poisonous.
Rattle snakes are venomous.








[/quote]

frankly that just sounds made up....


----------



## frankie09c

WTF i will never look at snakes the same.


----------



## Guest

All of the pit vipers are beautiful and fascinating creatures. I just can't see what makes keeping them worth the risk of suffering a horrific injury or even death.


----------



## r1dermon

they are definitely gorgeous animals. like i said though, i'd much rather see them in their natural surroundings. i'd love to live in SOcal or arizona...or aparently oregon! lol. i've gone in search of timber rattlers up here, but to no avail, even in sites where they've supposedly been spotted in the past year, no dice. to me there's just no upside to owning a rattler. especially a wild caught one...


----------



## dark FrOsT

I think just going out and catch some rattlesnakes is a stupid idea. you need to have the find a mentor and work with him or her for a while till you comfortable with them on your own. you should never just wing it cause those are the people that get bit and then the government uses them as examples/excuses to ban the ownerships of exotic animals.


----------



## weerhom

Hello. I can give you many GREAT reasons why you shouldn't keep hots. And only one you should. Ever look into a false water cobra? Or a viper boa? There are some cool snakes out there that look like hots. If they aren't legal in your state, that means hospitals are not equipped to handle a snake bite situation effectively. Which mean my friend you are toast. And if you "eff" up and live, you will have the longest medical bill anyone has ever seen! And the pain is intense!!! You are better off dead. That's how I feel. And if someone gets bit in your house and dies, you would be held accountable. Just one wrong move. All over. If you are still interested, hit me up.


----------



## Handikapped

i just got my prohibited species permit, the guy who has trained me in venomous reptiles was bitten by a pacific rattler and required over 30 vials of antivenin. hot snakes are not for everybody, the financial burdon of getting bit is more than you anticipate, his hospital stay was well over 60k plus medicine. heres a link to whats gonna happen IF you survive.

http://tongs.com/imagegallery.aspx

Dr. Ray Hunter is one of the worlds foremost experts in venomous snakes and has been immunizing himself for years. Even with all that knowledge, experience, and immunization he was still almost killed several times. scroll down to the bottom to see the side effects of his research.

http://www.cobraman.net/6955.html


----------



## bobme

Most hot snakes I think look so beautiful. However a lot of them can kill you - mostly because the hospitals in your area dont have the AntiVenin for African (and other) snakes! If you can buy the AntiVenin your self and store it (for 3 years) then buy it again (for 3 years) call your hospital and setup a action plan. Then more power to you. Like me, I would maybe - MAYBE keep a rattlesnake because they are native where i live. I dont need any papers to keep them or buy them. All local hospitals also have the AntiVenin for them. But a African pit viper bit? Hmmmm no. I could see it now. Run to the hospital and they would just look at me. LOL


----------

